# TRANSITIONS



## BarbnHank2 (Dec 3, 2021)

I have over $89,000 invested in 4 contracts in the Hawaii Collection. Too much money to just walk away. I am considering transitioning out of some. I have 2 2,000, an 8,000 and an 11,500. Do you pay the same for each contract or does it go by the number of points?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 3, 2021)

IIRC the transitions cost is per contract


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 3, 2021)

BarbnHank2 said:


> I have over $89,000 invested in 4 contracts in the Hawaii Collection. Too much money to just walk away. I am considering transitioning out of some. I have 2 2,000, an 8,000 and an 11,500. Do you pay the same for each contract or does it go by the number of points?



Yeah, it sucks to pay the Transitions fee on the small contracts. Been there done that on a 3000 point contract. Much more “palatable” on larger contracts. Keep the 11,500 — that will get you deluxe ocean view at KBC.


----------

